# Brew Lab, Edinburgh



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Couldn't see an existing thread for this.

Anyway, what a cracking place. Very friendly staff who were very enthusiastic. The told me about the current beans available, what's coming up, and we chatted about the effects of water, and how the Edinburgh water makes for a good brew (though even needs to be hardened very slightly).

Brew Lab's San Rafael El Salvador made for an excellent flat white. All measured and poured precisely!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Love Brew Lab. Great food and coffee.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

My favourite coffee of the day came from here during the Edinburgh Cafe Crawl. No it wasn't from the Slayer but the Costa Rica Los Manantiales from The Barn on the V60. Perfectly brewed and tasted like sweet nectar


----------



## zp16 (Dec 31, 2015)

This definitely deserves some more recognition. It's a great place. Pour over is terrific.


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

The chaps at Brew Lab are cool and their coffee is excellent.

The atmosphere isn't quite for me....just a bit busy but certainly worth a visit.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Visited Brew Lab myself a while ago, and found it ok - didn't try anything other than a flatty and an espro. Next time I'll try something different if we visit again.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Best coffee in Edinburgh IMHO, always terrific pour overs and the flat whites taste great but admittedly too busy at times. Funnily enough was in today just for a wee change.


----------

